# Accessories you would like to see



## Cornelius (2/5/18)

I wanted to buy a vape mat over the weekend, and the only choice was a coil master one.
This made me think, what would you like to see from your favourite "supplier" or "juice maker"?

I was thinking a Red Pill Vape mat would be great
Or how about some BB Panels with your favourite?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> I wanted to buy a vape mat over the weekend, and the only choice was a coil master one.
> This made me think, what would you like to see from your favourite "supplier" or "juice maker"?
> 
> I was thinking a Red Pill Vape mat would be great
> Or how about some BB Panels with your favourite?


got a coil master one on Sunday fore r160 here in cpt 
would like a geekvape one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> I wanted to buy a vape mat over the weekend, and the only choice was a coil master one.
> This made me think, what would you like to see from your favourite "supplier" or "juice maker"?
> 
> I was thinking a Red Pill Vape mat would be great
> Or how about some BB Panels with your favourite?


A heads up on the Vape Mats... @Zeki Hilmi used to do custom ones that are really really nice! Maybe send him a PM to see if he can still do them.

I still think that someone with the ability to make panels and buttons for BBs missed a serious opportunity when they first started doing the rounds!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (2/5/18)

Drip tips and BB panels. Never seem to be enough of them.

Edit: should rather say Black Drip tips. And a variety of BB panels. Not the swirly SXK ones.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Stosta said:


> A heads up on the Vape Mats... @Zeki Hilmi used to do custom ones that are really really nice! Maybe send him a PM to see if he can still do them.
> 
> I still think that someone with the ability to make panels and buttons for BBs missed a serious opportunity when they first started doing the rounds!


If you guys can find the 'Raw' mats, I can do any printing that you choose on it


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/5/18)

Stosta said:


> A heads up on the Vape Mats... @Zeki Hilmi used to do custom ones that are really really nice! Maybe send him a PM to see if he can still do them.
> 
> I still think that someone with the ability to make panels and buttons for BBs missed a serious opportunity when they first started doing the rounds!


Hi there, We still do them. You can send me the Hi-Res art work and we can get them printed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/18)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" for the benefit of vendors

Great thread @Cornelius

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## The Beard (2/5/18)

Adephi said:


> Drip tips and BB panels. Never seem to be enough of them.
> 
> Edit: should rather say Black Drip tips. And a variety of BB panels. Not the swirly SXK ones.


The problem with the bb tip is it need to be half stainless to close the circuit or there are some 510 option if you the standard stainless connector. I could make any shape or colour 510 you need. As for the bb panels too much machine work to make them.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (2/5/18)

Agree..I need an integrated BB tip as well. It's so difficult to find them now that I finally got a BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> I wanted to buy a vape mat over the weekend, and the only choice was a coil master one.
> This made me think, what would you like to see from your favourite "supplier" or "juice maker"?
> 
> I was thinking a Red Pill Vape mat would be great
> Or how about some BB Panels with your favourite?



Soon all vape mats will have to be plain white

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stillwaters (2/5/18)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi there, We still do them. You can send me the Hi-Res art work and we can get them printed.


Sounds very interesting. What kind of price for a custom printed vape mat? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/5/18)

What material is a vape mat made of ??? @Moerse Rooikat can u post a pic


----------



## Hooked (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What material is a vape mat made of ??? @Moerse Rooikat can u post a pic



Probably silicone?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (2/5/18)

Please send me a PM and I will be able to guide you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (2/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What material is a vape mat made of ??? @Moerse Rooikat can u post a pic


its a big mouse pad same stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

